# UKC SDA Decoy Certified!



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

With summer on the way, this is just a friendly reminder to everyone that is is possible to be sunburned even on overcast weather... remember your sunscreen.

With the sore muscles, mild sun/windburn and the bruises to prove it, I passed the Decoy certification for UKC's Service Dogs of America program earlier this weekend at a trial. 8)

I just thought I'd mention it and show some pictures from the trial that was held this weekend. 
I had a great time working the dogs. I was even pleasantly surprised by a few I only knew in a "professional" manner.

Thanks to everyone who had some participation in the event!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations Kris! Cool pics!

You should post some of those in the "Forum Members Decoying" section of the Photo Gallery too


----------



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

Done and done.
Thanks.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Great pictures Kris. I know you guys had a great time. Keep up the good work. Hope to see ya'll soon.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice going Kris! Big congrats.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Big congrats! 
As for sunburn........I can only say that I shudda wore a hat today.


----------

